# BRS Doseing pump inconsistent.



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive been testing these 2 BRAND new pumps i just got from BRS and WELL Im very unhappy with what i have so far.

All test were performed with 2' intake hose, 2' return hose.

Pumps are 12" above supply water for testing.

Day 1 On for 10 Mins Both pumps = 11 mls

Day 2 
Pump 1 On for 10 mins = 13ml 
Pump 2 on for 10 mins= 18mls

Day 3 Installed on my RKL Channel 1 and 4. 
Pumps are alone on the RKL PC4 power bar

Pump 1 10 min on time Off 50min, repeat 7 times a day = 90ml
Pump 2 10 min on time off 40min, repeat 7 times a day = 95ml

Day 4 Still on my RKL, Channel 1 and 4
Pumps are alone on the RKL PC4 power bar

Pump 1 10 min on time, off 50 min, Repeat 7 times 103 ml
Pump 2 10 min on time, off 40 min, repeat 7 times 95 ml.

Day 5 Plugged into the wall, monitored with stop watch.

Pump 1 On time 30 mins, 60 ml.
Pump 2 On time 30 mins, 45 ml.

Any advice would be great, I think these might be the worst pumps ive ever seen, UNLESS Im doing something wrong.

Or do i send them back and buy a libra?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

not trying to be sarcastic, but this is most consistent tool, that I am using for a year and it always correct

Read reviews

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...1P/Oven+Originals+Measuring+Cup.jsp?locale=en

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Im not home everyday Greg, So this way Will not work for me.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

What are you dosing with them ?


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Most likely 2 part system. Calcium alkalinity and maybe magnesium.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

The pump volume over time will change as the liquid you are dosing changes. Perhaps that is something that is at play here ?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

FOr a Brand New Pump?
Im calling BRS today for a refund, ANd buying the libra.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I mean that depending on the consistency/gravity of the liquid the pumps will expense different amounts.

Test with RO ?

What are you dosing with them ?


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Is there air getting into the container....make sure the container is not air tight cause that will put back pressure on the pump.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Open top container, Testing with RO water.

The would have been for 2 part.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Both pumps were sent back today for RMA. Doing everything by hand for a few days.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll probably buy another one for calcium and it will probably be a Drew's 1.5 ml. I use the 1.1 for alkalinity and it works well, but the Drew's has 4 rollers, as opposed to 2 for the BRS, so almost by default, it would have to be at least slightly more accurate.


----------



## kapelan (Apr 1, 2008)

I've seen somewhere a dosser based on a coffee machine pump.
The only problem with it: it is very powerful and need a seconds controlled timer for precise dosing.
I'm using a dosser from the picture. 1 minute = 4 moves.
One move pumps from 0 to 3 ml.
So far no complain.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

BRS Gave me my money without a Answer to why the Pumps were so bad...

Either way Advance Reef Aquatics (Flavio) Ordered me my new Libra.

No more pissing around.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

HOw's the libra working out?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

another Great add on to my set up.

Love it.


----------

